# Snowboard Bungee? Any Suggestions



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Go to a military surplus store or one of those super technical hardware stores, maybe a climbing store. Anyways find the 1000lb bungee cable . Double it up then braid it using a triple braid. Find some kind of heavy duty climbing caribeaner or even a stake to mount it at the end , attach a handle, and poof you have a banshee bungee. We used to build shit like this about 15 years ago till we discovered that bungee chord worked wonders for making pumpkin catapults then we built those and had some real fun.


----------



## mtmgiants (Sep 30, 2008)

haha sweet thanks a ton, about how much do you think it will run me?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I think we bought 500 feet of it for something like 20 bucks mind you this was back in the mid 90's.


----------



## mtmgiants (Sep 30, 2008)

so far i did a google search and havent really found much. not sure where to begin my search i found this but it seems a little expensive: EMS Bungee Cord : Buy the EMS Bungee Cord at Eastern Mountain Sports


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That's not what you're looking for you want the stuff that's like a quarter inch or more in diameter. You'll have to go to an army surplus store or a super specialty store not EMS.


----------



## mtmgiants (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey BA i have been looking around and came across this. Bungee Cord (i would get the 1/4 inch)please tell me what you think of it asap. i am trying to have a rail session saturday and if this is the right stuff would order it 2 day delivery. also it if it, how much should i buy? you said tripple braid it? or double braid it. i was thinking around 60 feet because then if i tripple it will be around 20 feet and if i double it will be around 30 feet (and cost me around 30 bucks total). how fast should i expect this to get me going? thanks again!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That looks somewhat like what we used, I really wish I remembered what/where we got ours. I don't know how fast it's going to get you going that's all in how far back you pull yourself and how much you weigh. Double braiding would probably get you the desired effect you want just make sure you have a main handle and a second side handle so you can have 2 people pull to get the tension. If you just look at the photo's of the banshee bungee you'll understand what i'm talking about.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

The other part of your plan, snow...last weekend, my daughter and her buds did a rail and corrugated tube in the neighborhood park, the zamboni wasn't running at the rink for a truck load of snow...so they used a couple of buckets of sawdust on the dry grassy slope for the run in. They said it worked pretty well and fairly fast...next time they are going to use a run of old carpet with saw dust on top.


----------

